
Show HN: Cleaninder iOS App Beta Testing - zdtorok
https://testflight.apple.com/join/qgZAc3Wt
======
zdtorok
Finally, after several years, I got to the point to develop my first iOS app!
This is a house cleaning reminder app, which helps you manage your cleaning
schedule and notify you in case of an upcoming cleaning. You can also track a
missing cleaning in your room. Currently it is in beta testing, and I would
appreciate any feedback you could give to a beginner Swift developer. I'm sure
there are still a lot to improve, but we have to start somewhere. Thanks!

